# Vip211K screen saver after update



## majorkong (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi all

I looked around this forum and couldn't see anyone had seen this issue so I am setting a new post, sorry if I didn't spot any other thread on this topic.

I have just been "upgraded" to a vip211K from my old trust 311 ( I think that was what it was). Here is the situation.

I have not ordered HD as I really don't need it right now BUT my old unit's modem broke so they ( DISH) forced me to get this 211k thing as a replacement.

I have a Sony VCR hooked to the 211k via hdmi AND it controls the 211k via a Infrared attachment pointing at the 211's ir port on the front. It works fine generally BUT!!!

The 211k updates it's self during the day and when finished goes into some kind of screen saver mode ( dish logo + sales blurb floating onscreen). 

I record a program at 6AM and it records the screen saver NOT my program!!!! It seems that my VCR cannot control the 211 when it is in this mode. 

I have turned OFF the inactivity timer 

I can replicate the problem by forcing the daily update anytime I want. I have to manually turn the darn thing back on. 

HAS anyone else hit this issue? I would have thought that the DISH techs would have spotted this. 

My software version is L457RGGD-N

thanks any help would be great.

I REALLY think dish is going down hill quickly now so I am investigating Uverse and Directv


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

That's an easy fix. Set your daily update for 3:00am (or any time that you never record anything.

Set a timer (Auto tune) for any channel for a half hour later.

This will turn the 211k back on and to this channel but will not 
record anything. It will now accept your VCR IR commands.

Just for your info, for $40 to dish and $60-80 for an external hard disk you can turn the 211K into a DVR that will also extend to guide for a week ahead.


----------



## majorkong (Aug 28, 2002)

GravelChan said:


> That's an easy fix. Set your daily update for 3:00am (or any time that you never record anything.
> 
> Set a timer (Auto tune) for any channel for a half hour later.
> 
> ...


Hey there

thanks for the VERY quick reply  I have set my daily update for 3am and an AUTOTUNE timer to 4am to test this out. I will also set up a vcr timer for 5am to see what happens. Stay tuned everyone....


----------



## majorkong (Aug 28, 2002)

GravelChan said:


> That's an easy fix. Set your daily update for 3:00am (or any time that you never record anything.
> 
> Set a timer (Auto tune) for any channel for a half hour later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a great and fast answer to my question. It worked and has resolved the silly problem they have created for themselves. I am now seriously considering changing to Uverse. Thanks again


----------

